# Rhode Island Red



## kskeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi! Strange question I know, but does any one some 6 month old Rhode Island Red chickens they could measure? I really need to know the distance between their knee and the back of their neck...
Thanks!


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to have this breed. I loved it.....I don't your answer. Why do you need to know though?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My girls are too old to help ya out with this one. They'll be celebrating birthday # 3 on May 16th.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

It was tough but a rough measurement is 8". We just got this 5 month old a few days ago and she isn't used to being handled, I could try again when I catch her


----------

